# Finally a Yak for me



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well it took 2yrs but I am finally getting one. Was going to buy Philr used prowler. But when I was showing the picture to the wife she was upset told me to wait. Well been waiting long enough I said. Told her I was meeting him Wednesdaay. Well after some bitching she finally said no. Then she said I ruined my suprise. She was getting me one on the 16th as a weeding anniversery present (our twenteth) I was stunned LOL. 

So I thought she had already bought it but she just said go order one and she would pay for it (well really she would pay for it with our...my money    ) Anyways I have her blessing.

Still debating tarpon 140/160 or prowler 13/15. Heck probably wont make up my mind until the day I actually have her write the check. Been begging to get it early but nope looks like the 16th darn.

Oh well will give me time to track down a Manta to look at, that was my last choice and only one I have not seen. 

So any other opinions will be appreciated.

Also, how do you think I should have it rigged i.e type and location of rod holders, fish finder, PDF, paddle, seat, should I get the anchor system??? Should I switch out the plastic cleats for some stainless steel ones? Plan I getting everything I need now. What type of wheels should I get are they really needed?

Thanks Guys cant wait to get out there and join the ever growing plastic navy. Especially want to see shooter in a yak.     

Ken


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Rigging*

Don't get overanxious Ken or you'll end up with a lot of extra holes in your new boat. Get a crate and some 1-1/2 PVC while you sort things out. You can rig a temporary anchor trolley on the carry handles. Most of the kayak fishing forums have a rigged kayaks section for ideas. Check your reach on the water, not the living room rug. Keep in mind how much room you need for a paddle stoke (front and rear) and have fun.

Phil R


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, Listen to Phil: Relax. Take a deep breath. Put the drill down and no one gets hurt.



Trust me. I've got an email in to Cory to do some repair work for one of my 'great ideas'. KFS has tons of posts on what to do and not to do in their Do-It-Yourself section. And running the anchor line bewteen the handles is what WRO recomended for my Tarpon 160 (no i)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Congrats!! welcome to the dark side...

Since you are getting a choice of yaks, try looking at Hobies... hands free fishing and being able to power your yak with feet is an advantage... your legs are stronger than your arms...

listen to Philr on the rigging. Relax and take the boat out with milk crate setup. You'll be surprised how your thoughts will change after being on the water. Remember once you drill a hole, you never gonna look back...

post pictures of your yak and rigging please!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Congrats Ken, forget the riggin' though... it's time to kiss some major ass so she'll let yah take that thing out on weekends  

Like mentioned above, get comfortable in the yak first... see what suits you. Your best bet, while it's still warm, drag it out to Chicks as is... paddle around, move around in it, flip it over, practice re-entering, etc. Rig your yak to your needs and what suits you. Oh if you need help findin' a crate let me know, I can get 13x13's from work. 

And DEFINITELY don't overlook the Hobies, trust me... after trying one I was kicking myself in the ass for gettin' the 13... then again I tried the Hobie out right after I paddled against 20kt. winds and an outgoing tide in the 13 :--|


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. I do plan on taking it out and rolling it and practing reentry and all that. But do want to get some of the rigging now while she is willing to allow me LOL. 

Oh I dont plan on doing any drilling LOL I plan on paying someone to do it for me i.e. wild river outfitters or some place similar. 

I do want to have some rod holders, a nice paddle, pdf, and a seat to start.

Then will add the anchor, fish finder and other things as I get the feel for it So with that said any suggestions? Since I am selling a couple of my custom rods and reels (have too many and dont use these) I will have the cash to do it may not have the cash layer LOL.

Also need some yak rods/reels. Any suggestions here. Want something nice but in the moderate price range because once I get the feel for what I will need plan on getting some customs. That will be next season. I currently have the peen 450ssg, 550ssg, 650ss and 7000. Also have a nice new stradic. As for rods I have a 10' 1264 custom but that may be to long. Then I have a Tica Dolphinn that is 9' and a peen power stick and tsunami both 10'. Also have a couple of fresh water ugly sticks. SO will any of these rods work need help here.

Ken


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken, you have some nice rods/reels. At first, maybe try using the Ugly Sticks and cheap spinners with 14 - 17 lb. line. 6 or 7 foot rod is plenty for starters. Be sure you leash it no matter what type of rodholder you use or go ahead and kiss it goodbye. You're probably not used to having your stuff getting soaking wet and full of sand, but it happens, especially if you surf launch. I would leave the good stuff home for a while.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Even though I only have the cheap ugly sticls and $25 reels I bought some rod floats at Bass Pro and they work.
They come like 3 in a pack and 3 sizes less than $10 a pack


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Redskinfan that's cool your wife wanting to buy that yak for you all's anniversary. You got a good wife there. She's a keeper. 
An "Happy Anniversary"!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

bbcroaker said:


> Redskinfan that's cool your wife wanting to buy that yak for you all's anniversary. You got a good wife there. She's a keeper.
> An "Happy Anniversary"!


Yea she is great anyone who can put up with me for 20 yrs of marriage and 4 yrs of dating is a rarity. Glad she is mine  Cant say it has all been smooth sailing but the waters always calm after the storm . 

Thanks for everyones help I will stick with the less expensive rods/reels until I master this yakking thing LOL

Ken


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

could always get a VS       


dont worry bout dunkin them haha


but..dropping them overboard with no leash is another thing 



Happy Anniversary, and good luck on the yak, im lookin for one of these floating fishin contraptions   



Good luck and good fishing.





Jesse


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Happy Anniversity. 20 years is rare these days. Next month is my 20th as well. Have you narrowed down the choice of kayak yet? I love the Hobie, hands free fishing.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats on the anniversery and th yak Ken. I cant wait to see you and Shooter on a yak at the same time. But be careful, I have been known to ram fellow yakkers by accident....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sbjvirginia said:


> Happy Anniversity. 20 years is rare these days. Next month is my 20th as well. Have you narrowed down the choice of kayak yet? I love the Hobie, hands free fishing.



hrm....its my parents 25th anniversay coming up...

Maybe they'll buy me a hobie cuz i was born on their anniversary?

hrmm...

we'll call that wishful thinkin?



Jesse


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sbjvirginia said:


> Happy Anniversity. 20 years is rare these days. Next month is my 20th as well. Have you narrowed down the choice of kayak yet? I love the Hobie, hands free fishing.



Everyone keeps saying get a hobie hands free fishing but you see I have a bum knee so paddling a yak dont sound fun to me D 

Looks like the prowler 13 or WS 14/16 Really will depend which one they have in stock and are willing to deal on LOL Figure from everything I have researched both are great yaks and would do what I want

CDOG you like to ram people huh. Funny because I figure I will be so slow even you would be in front of me and being a dallas fan well .....enjoy your swim is all I can say LMAO. Look forward to fishing with the both of you.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

lol


----------

